# Nuendo : Track Preset, How to change the directory ?



## Angora (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi! 
I need a little help for a very simple thing, I can't tell the track preset to scan the folders in another place than the folder I had assigned to it at the beginning, so the track preset does not detect anything of all my files that are elsewhere, and I can't find how to change the places to scan, I searched in the manual, Google search and YouTube video but I was not advanced, I also clicked on all the buttons on my screen but nothing worked!


----------

